# Restoring Knotty Pine Cabinets in Pender County NC



## straight_lines

This is the start of the cabinet portion of our current repaint, and kitchen renovation for a client in Pender County. This is a 1950s ranch home with some typical period pine paneling in some homes of the era. 






































Shame to paint this old growth knotty pine, but we will be doing just that to a lot of it. Living room walls are doing in this same stock. Looking forward to the transformation.


----------



## Delta Painting

That is some nice looking wood to bad they want to paint it...


----------



## Bobbo

Those Folks in PENDER COUNTY NC are lucky dogs to have a contractor of your skill doing their work , I hope they appreciate your cabinet restoring prowess in PENDER COUNTY NC !


----------



## Rbriggs82

I often visit a friend of mine that happens to be a painting contractor in Pender County NC. His list of services include: interior and exterior house painting, faux finishing, and cabinet refinishing. This painter works for both residential and commercial clients throughout Pender County NC. Pender County is a lovely place and I recommend that everyone should visit Pender County if they happen to be in the Pender County NC area. 

Isn't SEO fun?!


----------



## Bobbo

Rbriggs82 said:


> I often visit a friend of mine that happens to be a painting contractor in Pender County NC. His list of services include: interior and exterior house painting, faux finishing, and cabinet refinishing. This painter works for both residential and commercial clients throughout Pender County NC. Pender County is a lovely place and I recommend that everyone should visit Pender County if they happen to be in the Pender County NC area.
> 
> Isn't SEO fun?!


:clap:


----------



## TJ Paint

pender sucks, so does nc


----------



## straight_lines

Rbriggs82 said:


> I often visit a friend of mine that happens to be a painting contractor in Pender County NC. His list of services include: interior and exterior house painting, faux finishing, and cabinet refinishing. This painter works for both residential and commercial clients throughout Pender County NC. Pender County is a lovely place and I recommend that everyone should visit Pender County if they happen to be in the Pender County NC area.
> 
> Isn't SEO fun?!


You forgot house painting.


----------



## Rbriggs82

straight_lines said:


> You forgot house painting.


In the list of services it says exterior house painting. 

This ain't my first rodeo.


----------



## straight_lines

I stand corrected. Anyone else want to post up some more keywords? I will be updating this thread with progression pics over the next few weeks. Should be a beautiful paint job and restoration.


----------



## Bobbo

straight_lines said:


> You forgot house painting.


So where's Pat and why isn't he bellyaching about this thread ? :blink:


----------



## ProWallGuy

He only bellyaches about using photos that aren't your own.


----------



## Bobbo

ProWallGuy said:


> He only bellyaches about using photos that aren't your own.


Here is a link to my Photbucket album , There you will find over 600 pictures of work done by my hand and my hand only ! Customer references and verification can also be provided . http://s985.photobucket.com/home/Valentiandsons/index

This is why I refrain from full on participation here !

P.S. Pender County NC ...


----------



## daArch

can I jam this thread with my seo keywords also ?

After all, I am an experienced wallcovering installer in Massachusetts, and I HANG WALLPAPER in the BOSTON area which includes paper hanging in Newton Mass, Weston Mass, Wellesley Mass, Dedham Mass, Quincy Mass, Westwood Mass, and in many other EASTERN MASS towns where I have been an EXPERT MASSACHUSETTS WALLPAPER INSTALLER for over 40 years.

As a matter of fact you can see my work in my website which is Wallcovering Installations by Bill Archibald . I excel with high end wallpapers and have all the talents and experience to install GRASSCLOTH WALLPAPER with great knowledge and skill.

Please call me for an estimate as you plan to make your house a home with wallpaper.


----------



## TJ Paint

This should be our seo thread. Everybody do their thing.


----------



## straight_lines

I will have to make another project thread then. I don't really want potential clients to see the pt monkeys poo throwing contest. I am not just doing this for seo, I am good at what I do and like to show that to a group that appreciates good finishes.


----------



## RCP

straight_lines said:


> I will have to make another project thread then. I don't really want potential clients to see the pt monkeys poo throwing contest. I am not just doing this for seo, I am good at what I do and like to show that to a group that appreciates good finishes.


Great project Tommy.

Some painters use blogging for that....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

What's going on with you guys lately about SEO??


----------



## straight_lines

I just posted the job description and where it is. I already rank number one in Pender county for both targeted painting keywords so what ever. Bobo is a hater pretty much.


----------



## straight_lines

Making progress on our knotty pine job in Pender county. 









We used shellac for our primer choice on this paneling and trim because of the knots and tannin. 










Walls will be getting aura, trim and doors will be done in advance satin. 

Sneak peak at the cabinets. These are the backs after about a tow hour cure. 









Door prep and primer coat.


----------



## kdpaint

Looks good!


----------



## 6126

Looks great Tommy


----------



## Delta Painting

Looking very nice..


----------



## Mrlaroo

SEO works well for you bro.


----------



## straight_lines

Yesterday and today's progress. Doors are done. Didn't get any shots of the living room, but will add them with the finished pictures. 

Advance satin on trim and doors. 

Wet









Dry

















Doors look and feel slick. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

Like snot on a doorknob. Nice work Tommy.


----------



## straight_lines

Final coat on the cabinet doors today.


----------



## wje

You probably should have made those a bit smoother before the final coat


----------



## woodcoyote

Great job! Looks like the doors came out super nice. Is that dry or just wet still? Looks almost like plastic, great job!


----------



## Slopmeyer

Hate snotty pine,hate it even more when its painted. Probably cause I'm surrounded by it.

Nice job though


----------



## Damon T

Nice work Tommy! Lots of hours on a job like that. Looking great!




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Phinnster

What u spray with
All airless? What tip

Man advance is a tricky paint to love
We feel lack of coverage and way to runny


----------



## straight_lines

These were done with AAA, 311 FFT I think. Its been two years since we did this job. 

If you think advance is hard to work with then WB lacquer is not for you. Its also a spray only product, impossible to brush it and get good results.


----------

